# Grassy sound 06/18



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I caved a little and fished the half bridge with a buddy of mine and Boss Dogg. High tiide was at 11:23 this am. Got there at 10am, one guy on the bridge. We used clams, mackerel, Gulp Clam and Bloodworm. Action was really SLOW. Nibble here and a hit and spit there. Well the clams and the Gulp weren't workin fo Bos Dogg and my buddy. I was using mckerel. 1 good sized skate for my time. Tide starts changin and Boss Dogg switches to mackerel at my suggestion. BAM!!!!!!!!! Fish on.....acted like a big skate but when she got it to the surface it was a beautiful flounder. Official stats 6lbs and 26 inches. Pics to follow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics in the picture section.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------

